
Show HN: Wabi – Stop paper junk mail - chawei
https://meetwabi.com
======
chawei
I’ve started this project, Wabi
([https://meetwabi.com](https://meetwabi.com)), to help people stop physical
junk mail, get back control of your life, and ultimately reduce the waste and
protect our beautiful Mother Earth.

“Is there a way to unsubscribe all the junk mail?”, I asked myself when I saw
a pile of coupons, catalogs, and mails in our living room. Then I started
researching online, turns out there are ways to do that but are incredibly
time-consuming. I want to build a platform that can help people not just
reduce mails but eventually reduce stuff they don’t need, physically and
mentally, and enjoy a simpler life.

Currently, Wabi has been used by hundreds of people successfully and saved
thousands of trees and counting. I want to invite all of you to join us and
try it out. Feel free to leave a comment or PM me if you have any questions
and suggestions. Thanks a lot, and let’s make this world a better place!

P.S. it’s only available in the U.S. at this moment but let me know if you
have similar problems in your country.

P.P.S. According to the Center for Development of Recycling at San Jose State
University, an American adult receives 41 pounds of junk mail per year. To
produce this much paper requires cutting down somewhere between 80 million and
100 million trees annually. If left standing, these trees would absorb 1.7
million tons of CO2 a year.

------
ttymck
From Privacy Policy:

> The amount and type of information that Wabi gathers depends on the nature
> of the interaction. For example, we ask visitors who sign up for a blog at
> [https://meetwabi.com](https://meetwabi.com) to provide a username and email
> address.

What does it mean to "sign up for a blog"?

~~~
chawei
It used to be a blog. Thanks for letting me know.

------
KiranRao0
I really like the idea behind this project. I'm quite curious how it works to
unsubscribe you from mail.

